# What size bearings and/or hubs for my trailer (pics)



## mystic1219 (May 15, 2011)

I will be pulling this boat from Arkansas to Virginia and want to replace the bearings at least, and maybe hubs first. I am stationed in VA and the boat is back home in AR so I can't work on it but my dad is going to do the work before I go get it. Do you think it would have 1" bearings or 1 1/16"? Other than that (and new wheels/tires) I think it should be okay for a 1000 mile trip? Thanks for any help. I will have lots of project pics once I get it here and can start some mods.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (May 15, 2011)

Have him buy a set of each size then return the unused set.


----------



## Bugpac (May 15, 2011)

grease them well, buy a spare tire, spare hub and bearing set. You just need to take it apart and see on the size.


----------



## bcbouy (May 16, 2011)

take the old bearing in when you go get new ones. make sure the races are ok.


----------



## Seth (May 17, 2011)

Be sure to get double lipped spring loaded seals if at all possible. The seals Oreilly gave me were junk and I eventually ordered some better ones that were double lipped and spring loaded off the internet and replaced them.


----------



## FishingBuds (May 17, 2011)

bcbouy said:


> take the old bearing in when you go get new ones. make sure the races are ok.



X2


----------

